# slope handling tips



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

How do you create steep slopes of material to plant on and keep it that way?

Like for example the grassy hill on the right side of this tank, and the steeply sloped substrate that can be seen in the last picture.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=8684

I have seen other examples, but this is just the latest that piqued my interest on just how was that done.

What gets me about that is that that is a planted slope, no rocks holding that hill up, at least not that I can see.

Just wondering how that is managed.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm curious, too. Seems like it would have to be some sort of latticework,
topiary deal, otherwise the mound would slowly drift to flat.....

Bill


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

All I can say is just wait for Wayne's detailed explanation on how he set up this tank. You will understand then I am creating a sense of suspense here, hehe!


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

i just use the rocks to hold the gravel up


----------



## betta almighty (Jun 21, 2005)

how about using plastics cut out from bottles?


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I understand from reading the emersed forum here that plants don't grow as well in soda pop containers. The plastic is detrimental somehow.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I can think of a couple of ways, but looking at those images makes me think that he used fast-growing, deep-rooting plants to hold the initial slope together. I did something like this last year with lobelia on a 2 foot long, 30 degree slope. It held together pretty well, only falling about an inch over the course of a year. 

I also tried mounding gravel over a epoxy "cougar skull" from Petsmart, and then planting it with glosso. The glosso covered the 5" mound in about 3 weeks and it held together quite nicely until I took it down.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i would have to agree, use the rocks to hold the hill up. although wayne i noticed it never shows that you built up substrate behind that rock is that what happened?

i dont have the link anymore, but a guy i know did this. lets see if i explain it right. 
he came from the back right corner of the tanks and used sealent to glue plexiglass fromm tall in back to short toward the front to act as "load bearing" walls. the initial square in the back was larger while the walls towards the front were maybe an 1.5 inches or so apart, i think.
he also got this terra cotta vase and used sealent to glue matching substrate to it and made this massive cave right in the middle of the mountain by angling the vase in and then putting in the substrate.
but this method is alot of work. on the other had he had the tank for ages and the hill never moved. he also didnt really use rock like you buy at petco or whatever either


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

I think he just used the rocks to hold a bit of slope, and then the plant selection makes the slope stand out more.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It's basically a personal preference thing. That's why I like this hobby so much; there are always more than one 'correct' way to doing things. 

On another thought, if you choose to glue objects to the tank then your freedom of later rescaping will be greatly limited. So, you better make sure that the scape you have set up is the one that you will like for ages to come. Not too long ago, there was an article featured in TAG that talked about how Amano would rescape his tanks while leaving the hardscape intact. When you see the two pictures side by side you would not believe that they actually are from the same tank. Everything is changed except for the rocks; the iwagumi. To me, this would seem a better way to approach things especially in the long run. Nevertheless, I give props to all those who like to tinker with building stuffs. It's alot of hard work and dedication.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

When you replant a section, you move the gravel back to the original position.

If you use wood or rock, you simply pull them out and push the gravel where ir should be, snug the rock/wood back in place.

Yep, no trick, just plain old work.

If you do not replant, then the roots will hold the position well.
Some folks top plants and do not uproot and some replant only the tops.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

